# Simplificar tabla de verdad de varias salidas



## albertozgz (Nov 6, 2008)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos.
Tengo, en un problema, una tabla de verdad de un bloque combinacional, con tres entradas y tres salidas.
Me piden que sintetice las ecuaciones lógicas del bloque a partir de la tabla, y que después dibuje el esquema lógico usando puertas de varios tipos.
Hasta ahora me había encontrado con simplificaciones de varias entradas, pero una única salida, que simplificaba con Karnaugh.
Como ahora tengo varias, debería realizar Karnaugh para cada salida, no es así? en este caso tendría tres ecuaciones lógicas, y con ellas dibujaría el bloque, no? (espero no equivocarme)
Empezaré a hacerlo así, y cuando lo acabe, si no os importa, pondré lo que me ha salido, para comprobar que esté bien.

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## joorge (Nov 6, 2008)

Puedes usar Karnaugh en la forma que dices, pero debes tener en cuenta que la solución final no estará simplificada del todo. Es muy probable que utilices puertas que se repitan en los otros bloques.

Esto, al precio que está el hardware hoy día, no tiene por qué ser un problema. No obstante, si deseas optimizar a tope, deberías usar el método de McCluskey, que es el que se suele utilizar para multi-salidas.

Tienes un artículo muy interesante al respecto aquí:

http://www.uhu.es/raul.jimenez/DIGITAL_I/dig1_iv.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## albertozgz (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola jorg, gracias por la contestación
En clase, a nosotros solo nos han enseñado a simplificar con Karnaugh, y l ejercicio que tengo es de un guión previo para una práctica, así que imagino que debo hacerlo con lo que se de clase. Gracias por el enlace de todas formas.
Acabo de realizar las simplificaciones y bloques de cada salida, y me gustaría colocarlo en el foro por si pudierais echarle un ojo, pero no sé cómo dibujarlo fácilmente (puertas NAND, inversores...) Me puedes indicar algún programita para hacerlo?

Y otra cosa...En otro hilo del foro, he visto que un compañero indicaba que hay disponible un programa para simplificar ecuaciones lógicas (boole.zip) pero no he sabido encontrarlo..Alguien lo conoce, o alguno parecido?

Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## joorge (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola Alberto

El programa que buscas es Boole Deusto. El software y el manual están disponibles aquí:

http://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/zubia/

Saludos


----------



## albertozgz (Nov 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias, jorge, el programa está muy bien y ya he podido comprobar los problemas que tenía. Es muy práctico.

Un saludo!


----------

